# solar thermal roof with pex tubing



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Which system are you referring to?

The poly tubing under the standing seam?


----------



## wwsteel7 (Apr 14, 2009)

yes, the pex tubing held in place by the metal purlins, making direct contact with the underside f the standing seam metal roof.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You will need to check the efficiency on those systems. I think you will find that they will not yield the same amount of heat the the evacuated tube systems do.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

wwsteel7 said:


> I would like to maybe install this type of system on a cabin I am building, and would like input from any roofing pro with knowledge of this system.
> 
> My question is: will it work (effectively provide space heat and hot water) on a house on the prairies in the middle of Saskatchewan, Canada on the coldest winter day?
> 
> Here is a link to what I am talking about.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6WekuCXHGw&list=UU8sdkYUlWnGM_vAUUoaColw&index=7&feature=plcp



I like the looks of that system, but I bet it costs an arm and two legs. I'd also wait until the 2nd generation until they get some of the bugs that will arise worked out.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

seeyou said:


> I like the looks of that system, but I bet it costs an arm and two legs. I'd also wait until the 2nd generation until they get some of the bugs that will arise worked out.


+1

I would bet it isn't cheap.


----------

